# Finished bar pictures



## sergeantnic (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, it took a bit longer than I anticipated and quite a bit more money than I planned on spending but my bar is finally "finished". Well, I still need to add some bar accessories but the woodworking is complete.

Not too bad for my first ever wood working project. I downloaded the "speedy build" bar plans from precision-images DOT com

I changed a few things and went with oak on everything that was going to see stain with the excpetion of some face pieces on the back side of the bar.

All the painted stuff is pine. I probably won't tackle anything like this again for a long time because it was ALOT of work.

The bar top got about 8 coats of Poly and everything else got about 5.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Ryan that is a beautiful job, like the finishing


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Ryan,

You did a great job. I love the contrasting colors of natural finish and the painted sections.

You should get years of service from the bar.

Glad you stuck it out. Next project will go smoother now you have a few splinters under your belt now.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd say that turned out exceptionallly well! If that's your first project there will be many more great ones to come. It's very addictive


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the pics Ryan. Nice work.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, are you sure this was your first project?


----------



## sergeantnic (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep, I've NEVER built any kind of finished wood project before. I've built some playwood shelves in my shed but that's it.

I have to say it was a huge learning experience and there are plenty of flaws but I'm happy with the way it turned out. While I'd love to get started on building a desk for my 6 year old daughter I just don't have the space to do woodworking. All of this was done in my Florida room which is now finished so maybe I can do it in my shed or something.

Anyhow, thanks to all the provided some advice and I look forward to reading through all the posts on how to build a desk!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That turned out great, you should be proud! Out of curiosity, on the first and last picture of the top, I noticed there is is an "opening" in the moulding on the bartender's side of the bar. Is that for drainage in case a beer or whatever is spilled? If it is, nice touch, I never would have thought of that.


----------



## sergeantnic (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep, but I can't take any credit for it. It was part of the speedy build bar plans I bought.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

sergeantnic said:


> Yep, but I can't take any credit for it. It was part of the speedy build bar plans I bought.


But you did the work. Great looking bar. Well done.


----------



## jimini2001 (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nicely done. Makes one feel good to do a job well.


----------



## bottomroad (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool


----------

